# Are Gucci Aces out of style already?



## chlee1

I’ve been wanting to get a pair for years...now there’s been a few price increases and they don’t seem to be as popular. Are aces going the way of the GG belts?


----------



## Kuschelnudde

I have the white ones with just the basic blue/red stripe, no bees or any other applications. The design is so minimalistic that I don’t see it going out of style. It depends on which design you choose though. 

IMO you shouldn’t care about this, either you like them or you don’t. To me, they are relatively understated and comfortable as heck. They are without the doubt the most comfortable shoes in my wardrobe.


----------



## julia.pa

I don‘t see them going out of style anytime soon since they‘re a classic sneaker, unless you go with a crazy pair with pearls and a platform sole etc.

I have the classic red/blue striped pair and the red/green with the bee which I think both look like a classic pair of sneakers. I like the red/blue a little more though because I wear a lot of dark blue jeans and they go really well with that.


----------



## coniglietta

I still want a pair, either white leather with red and blue stripes or the GG apple. I like it regardless of it being popular or not.


----------



## Fashion412

I think they are a classic and still in style, as is any white casual fashion sneaker these days. That said, I had the pearl/spike style and sold them because they were SO uncomfortable. So are burberry sneakers. I stick with golden goose now.


----------



## absolutpink

I just bought a pair last month, the ones with bees. I love them and will wear them for as long as I can!


----------



## papertiger

absolutpink said:


> I just bought a pair last month, the ones with bees. I love them and will wear them for as long as I can!



Yer, people were still buying them in store last week and I'm seeing them new out and about in London (new = clean LOL)

Really loving the 1977 style though too


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Still in style and great shoes.  I have the Gucci sneakers with the bees and I just bought the heart sneakers.  I couldn’t resist, I’ve been wanting and thinking about them for a while.


----------



## Ringoroll

They are a classic and can be worn forever.  They are based on Stan Smith Adidas which are still sold to this day.

I do think the fad of buying "dirty" shoes will pass quickly.  Why people would want to spend money on brand new shoes that look like they were tied to a bumper by a rope and drug through the gutter is beyond me!  Please get the once that actually look new!


----------



## Jaxholt15

No way!  It’s a great basic sneaker especially if you buy a pair without the bling.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I don’t see tons of people wearing the ACE sneakers but maybe I’m not going to places where they would 

If it’s comfortable on me, I would like to buy a pair. I do admit I’m just as content with my collection of Nike, Adidas, Puma and Ugg sneakers.


----------



## Romeos

I see lots of people wearing them and the gucci store is still stocked with newer and newer styles so ppl must be buying them.

I have two pairs, got them well over 2/3 years ago and I love them the same the day I got them. They are *true love* and *so comfortable* that I cannot see myself abandoning them unless they fall off my feet. I may even buy a 3rd pair. Also, I don't have the basic one. I love the basic one, too, but when I bought my first one the SA said "everyone has the basic one / bee one" so she sort of talked me out of it.


----------



## putiputi

Replying to an old thread but just want to say I recently purchased a pair of ace sneakers and I love them! I don't think they're out of style because the style that I ordered was a collaboration and it sold out very quickly.


----------



## lilthai

I have a pair of ace. I don’t care for them so much because they are Not comfortable at all. I prefer ultaspace or rhyton.
To answer your question, I don’t think it’s being out of style. I still see many people wear them.


----------



## oliverquinn848

Romeos said:


> I see lots of people wearing them and the gucci store is still stocked with newer and newer styles so ppl must be buying them.
> 
> I have two pairs, got them well over 2/3 years ago and I love them the same the day I got them. They are *true love* and *so comfortable* that I cannot see myself abandoning them unless they fall off my feet from patches shirt. I may even buy a 3rd pair patchwork. Also, I don't have the basic one. I love the basic one, too, but when I bought my first one the SA said "everyone has the basic one / bee one" so she sort of talked me out of it.


I think they are a work of art and still in style, just like any white easygoing design tennis shoe nowadays. All things considered, I had the pearl/spike style and sold them since they were SO awkward. So are Burberry tennis shoes. I stay with a secret weapon now.


----------



## maria28

Tbh, I don’t think that it really matters if something is still “in fashion” or not.  As long as we are happy with the item, that is all that matters.

But to answer the original question: even yesterday, as I purchased a pair of Ace’s, I still saw other people trying them on too.


----------



## topglamchic

I saw someone wearing Ace’s today!  She had on all black athleisure with her Ace’s, which elevated her look. Ace’s are definitely still stylish.


----------



## absolutpink

Almost two years later and I’m still wearing mine!


----------



## citykitty24

I have the pair with the gold bees and love them, dressed up or dressed down. Big fan!


----------

